# Transporting 10 Bags From Paphos Airport?



## Jammydodger63 (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi All,

I'm a newbie to the forum arriving in Paphos on 9th August. We have booked a villa for 3 weeks to allow us enough time to look around where we want to live and secure a long stay rental.

My question is - how do I transport approx. 10 bags/cases from Paphos airport to our villa in the Chlorakas area? We are a family of 4, but one daughter is only here for a holiday.

Does anyone know of a taxi service or someone with large transport at a reasonable cost that could help us?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

My in-laws have just booked a mini-van to carry our luggage from LCA to Paphos next week. We have used others in the past but now have a new company we are trying. We can let you know how we get on with them (if you are not in a hurry) and let you know.


----------



## Jammydodger63 (Jun 25, 2014)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> My in-laws have just booked a mini-van to carry our luggage from LCA to Paphos next week. We have used others in the past but now have a new company we are trying. We can let you know how we get on with them (if you are not in a hurry) and let you know.


Hi Cleo - that would be a great help thanks! Good luck with your jaunt


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Jammydodger63 said:


> Hi Cleo - that would be a great help thanks! Good luck with your jaunt


Thanks! Will let you know by 4th/5th July.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Jammydodger63 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm a newbie to the forum arriving in Paphos on 9th August. We have booked a villa for 3 weeks to allow us enough time to look around where we want to live and secure a long stay rental.
> 
> ...


Hi. When I moved over with 2 huge dog crates (plus dogs!) and luggage I used a guy from Pissouri called Phil who even did a recci before hand of the village I was going to. 
He has a covered trailer and large vehicle to get passengers in. Tel 96306766.

Geri.


----------



## Jammydodger63 (Jun 25, 2014)

Geraldine said:


> Hi. When I moved over with 2 huge dog crates (plus dogs!) and luggage I used a guy from Pissouri called Phil who even did a recci before hand of the village I was going to.
> He has a covered trailer and large vehicle to get passengers in. Tel 96306766.
> 
> Geri.


Hi Geri, that sounds good! Can you remember roughly how much he charged you?

Tracey


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

yes, it was €50 which was a bargain really, I couldn't possibly have got all the luggage here for that figure using a taxi.

I have spoken to Phil as I had forgotten the figure I paid. 

He says €60 for the trip to Chloraka from the airport.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Jammydodger63 (Jun 25, 2014)

Geraldine said:


> yes, it was €50 which was a bargain really, I couldn't possibly have got all the luggage here for that figure using a taxi.
> 
> I have spoken to Phil as I had forgotten the figure I paid.
> 
> ...


Geri, that's really helpful and quite a good price to boot! I'll give Phil a text today and see how I go - I'll let you know.

No doubt I'll be back on here asking more questions soon


----------



## Jammydodger63 (Jun 25, 2014)

Geri, I've booked Phil (and his wife Ann) to transport us from Paphos Airport to our villa. Exchanged several emails/texts with Phil and as you said, he seems like a genuine diamond! Thanks ever so much (Cleo too) for your help and support xx



Now ..... back to thinking of other questions I've got to ask on here 

Tracey


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I meant to message to say the company we booked is Zenonas and for 5 large suitcases and three people it is Euros 115 so much more expensive than Phil! We may have to try him next time.


----------



## Jammydodger63 (Jun 25, 2014)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> I meant to message to say the company we booked is Zenonas and for 5 large suitcases and three people it is Euros 115 so much more expensive than Phil! We may have to try him next time.


Cleo, seems like everyone can benefit from a 'newbie' question


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Just to update - we will most likely be calling Phil when we leave. The young man that was driving the mini-van for our luggage and 3 people was a nice kid but between talking on his phone, texting while driving and speeding my wife, Mother-in-law and little daughter won't go in a car/van with someone we don;t know again. My MIL told him it was dangerous and to slow down and he did but seems common sense not too. I think he needed to get back fast to have a cigarette!! Also when he parked he just put the luggage on the pavement when he easily could have helped bring them to the door which was close by.


----------



## Jammydodger63 (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi Cleo - so sorry to hear of your experience, thankfully all of your family arrived in one piece! 

I guess this is where the strength of the forum and member recommendations come to the fore. Obviously Phil's mobile has been posted on this thread and I say again, he has been extremely attentive and supportive when communicating with myself via email/text/phone calls. After I've arrived on the 9th Aug - I'll post an update on our arrival and transport to our accommodation.

Best of luck with your return journey


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Just wanted to update here - we called Phil to take us back to LCA and he was very nice and affordable - 75 Euros from Mandria to LCA unfortunately his car could only fit 4 people so I had to cancel our reservation with him as my in-laws could not come with us this time. 

However, I did find Stevie's Taxi and they are great. My wife actually knew them but did not realize it until we called to confirm. It was the going rate of 115 Euros for 5 people and 6 suitcases at 3:00a.m. and the driver was early and very professional - they wear uniforms and drive responsibly. We had the same driver twice since we had the "joy" of going to LCA twice since we had a 8 hour delay out of the gate the first time so would have missed our connection. Bonus was we got an extra 3 days in Cyprus!


----------

